# Did I make a stupid choice for my first recurve?



## Chaosduck7 (Jun 26, 2013)

So I've made a thread about my problem with the bow before.

I got a 45 lb PSE Stalker as my first recurve. I tried it out in the store before I bought it and it seemed great. It even looked nice.


But then I realized that one of the limbs was twisted (I sent it back).

And now I keep hearing horror stories about PSE bows and how they are poorly made (just my luck! Always AFTER I buy something!)

Everyone apparently recommends the Samick Sage as a beginner bow. To be honest the sage and the stalker look EXACTLY the same to me. Like same construction and everything. But apparently people say the sage is better, no idea why.



While im waiting for my replacement limbs to come back, I was thinking. Should I just get a new bow? Is the stalker really that bad? Ive been looking at the sage and the red stag (the non takedown version). A non take down bow actually seems kinda cool because its more like the bows of the old days. And it seems like less of a chance for failure since its just one part instead of 3.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

If you like it, it's fine.

I like the PSE Razorback, personally for a cheapie starter. Don't know the stalker. Limited experience with Samick Sage has been fine, though the one I got to pull seemed to stack a bit more than I like past 28", though I don't now if the brace height was set correctly.

But, like I said, so long as it holds together, and you shoot it well, it's a fine bow. In that price range, other than making sure it fits you, I wouldn't get too picky.


----------



## Razith (Mar 24, 2013)

I started with a PSE Buckeye, 35#'s. Still in great condition today, and I've put that bow through alot haha. I use to string it with the ol leg over limbs method and still haven't managed to bend the limbs on it. So it's really hit and miss, like most bows. But the Samick sage IS a great bow regardless, so it's up to you there.

My favorite bow is a one piece, big old target recurve  Can't miss with that thing I swear XD


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

If you're squeamish on the original bow, now's the chance to jump ship and go into another direction. Stupid - not at all. New knowledge and a chance to possibly improve the purchase ... simply smarter than yesterday, perhaps. 

One piece bows are fine. Think twice a few more times and then go with your gut once. 

Good luck.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

The PSE should be fine. At least it's under warranty, so if there is a problem it can be squared away. You can spend upwards of $1,000 and still get junk; or get a good bow at a bargain. 

Shoot it, learn on it, enjoy it, and most likely if you decide to stick with it you will upgrade sooner or later.

Chad


----------



## bradd7 (Oct 17, 2008)

The PSE isn't a bad starter bow. What I would have suggested is that you swap your 45lb limbs for a pair of 35s or less. You will the right form and techniques faster and probably, in my mind, enjoy it a lot more!


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

I got a PSE stalker and a Razorback for my wife last winter. The limb on my stalker came apart. Then the limb on my wife's Razorback came apart in the same way. They sent new limbs and the new Stalker limb came apart the very first day that I shot it. My wife's new Razorback limbs are still sitting unused. I think she's afraid to shoot the thing. I'm still waiting for my third set of limbs.

Just to summarize that's 3 sets of broken limbs. Does that qualify as a "horror story"?


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

Keep an eye out on the classifieds here and over on the FITA forum. Check out the classifieds over at TradTalk as well. Plenty of bows listed all the time.


----------



## bradd7 (Oct 17, 2008)

Is it possible, just possible that PSE's main focus is compounds, and Samick is all the best of rest?


----------



## Chaosduck7 (Jun 26, 2013)

MGF said:


> I got a PSE stalker and a Razorback for my wife last winter. The limb on my stalker came apart. Then the limb on my wife's Razorback came apart in the same way. They sent new limbs and the new Stalker limb came apart the very first day that I shot it. My wife's new Razorback limbs are still sitting unused. I think she's afraid to shoot the thing. I'm still waiting for my third set of limbs.
> 
> Just to summarize that's 3 sets of broken limbs. Does that qualify as a "horror story"?



This is exactly what worries me


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

bradd7 said:


> Is it possible, just possible that PSE's main focus is compounds, and Samick is all the best of rest?


look up greatree highlander on ebay, I just got mine, and its pretty good for a beginner and seasoned vets....


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

I also like the greatree deer slayer one piece. Very nice looking and nice shooting bow. Also not expensive and an easy find usually on ebay. The strange thing is I think greatree made this bow for PSE under another name??? Who knows.


----------



## dayrlm (May 20, 2010)

I sell Greatree bows and I also have Sammick available but after shooting both I prefer and stock the Greatree lines.


----------



## Chaosduck7 (Jun 26, 2013)

So I am liking the greatree highlander and the samick red stag so far.

The sage seems almost identical to the Stalker so I dont think it would be a reasonable purchase.


Between the highlander and redstag I like how the red stag is one solid piece. Is there any disadvantages to this? (besides space)


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Chaosduck7 said:


> So I've made a thread about my problem with the bow before.
> 
> I got a 45 lb PSE Stalker as my first recurve. I tried it out in the store before I bought it and it seemed great. It even looked nice.
> 
> ...


CD7...here's a few things that come to mind as I read your OP...

1. You seem enthusiastic enough that you intend to stick with shooting stick bows for awhile to come.

2. It's widely accepted that trad archers usually do best sticking with and dedicating themselves too one bow at a time.

and finally?...

3. "Confidence" is a highly valued commodity in this game we play...not just in your skills but?...in your equipment as well.

That said?...even though one of my favorite bows at the moment is based on a 15 year old PSE ILF Oly Riser?...I've read enough bad press on PSE's current line of trad bows that I have zero desire to own one...and I'm a PSE fanboy from way back...I might also note that the PSE Riser I just mentioned I own?...dons some cheapy $159 samick universal wood/glass limbs and they rock...but "IMHO" the unfortunate truth is this...

When it comes to "Wood/Glass Laminated Bows"?....even though it may be the acception and not the rule?....failure (it seems) is always an option...especially in the lower line "beginner" bows...as these bows are made as affordable as possible for newbies to get their feet wet...it appears yours are rapidly becoming soaked...that said?...I'd set my sights a little higher...even if it required me saving for a little while and shopping the classifieds (or both)...and look for a real nice deal on a Bear or Martin (if a one piece is what sings to your heart) if not?...great deals on high quality ILF rigs abound...good luck and L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## ArcherFletch (Jul 8, 2012)

I have a PSE sequoia longbow and am really happy with the quality of it, might just be a problem with recurve limbs?


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Too much weight to learn with.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

A one-piece is only a disadvantage if you need the convenience of transport or desire to change limb weights on the same bow.

Shooting will still be shooting. 

If a one-piece strikes your fancy, go for it. Simple and to the point ... nothing wrong with that.


----------



## bradd7 (Oct 17, 2008)

Stone Bridge said:


> Too much weight to learn with.


*TOTALLY AGREE!!!*

I saw the video you made because you were proud of your new bow and wanted everyone to know. That's a great thing and you should be proud!! But when I saw that you can't even get it back to a full anchor and had to snap-shoot it, it worried the crap out of me. If you have already ordered new limbs, I would be REALLY concerned that you got a lot lighter weight to learn on, and then work your way up, rather than worry if PSE is going to send you more crappy limbs. 

The odds are; They have a reputation to uphold and know most people would bash their bows on these sights, and thus they would lose prestige and money. Soooo...I doubt very much if they would send you a crap set of limbs, when they already have to replace a pair. It might be safe to say that PSE already has a person dedicated to searching for 'PSE' and reviewing all the posts on here.

If it's not too late, I, personally would phone them and ask for a lighter set of limbs so you can learn the 'art' of archery more enjoyably as easily. You won't regret it!

Just my own 2 cents...


----------



## maatsquill (Jun 13, 2012)

Chaosduck7,

It's also worth noting that one-piece bows tend to be a bit lighter. No limb connection hardware and no need from an engineering standpoint to build up the section of the riser around the limbs as is the case with TD bows. Just ANOTHER thing to consider in a veritable infinity of options, right? A lot of what got me into the one-piece bows was the surprising experience of getting so much power out of something so light. Good luck.

-CVH


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

my buddy has the PSE ghost and its pretty nice,very smooth and accurate,so PSE has some good quality in their stickbow's ive shot the coyote as well at our local shop and liked it too


----------



## dahdav (Jul 13, 2013)

The biggest issue is the weight. Most bows are pretty good and are capable of surprising accuracy. However, trying to learn the more subtle nuances of muscle tension, release, and so forth on a heavy bow will lengthen the learning curve by a factor of 10. I didn't 'get it' until I took the bow I bought for my wife, a 25lb samick sage, and shot it for a couple weeks. With a lighter bow you can focus a lot more on what you're doing versus how long you can hold the string. If nothing else, get a set of lighter limbs to go with the riser you already have.


----------

